# Ever win?????????



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2011)

I won't mention the name of the fast food establishment, but they are sometimes called Mickey D's...  Well, they have this Monopoly game every year and have been doing if for years.  All I have ever won is a free burger, fries, and some other item they sell.  Has anyone ever won anything of substance in this Monopoly game?  Win any cash?  A trip?  Anything?  If so, tell us all about it.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anybody know anybody that has ever won big in the McDonald's Monopoly game???????????


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 10, 2011)

I won a parfait once.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 10, 2011)

I never buy anything there so I consider that a win.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I won't mention the name of the fast food establishment, but they are sometimes called Mickey D's...  Well, they have this Monopoly game every year and have been doing if for years.  All I have ever won is a free burger, fries, and some other item they sell.  Has anyone ever won anything of substance in this Monopoly game?  Win any cash?  A trip?  Anything?  If so, tell us all about it.  Inquiring minds want to know.



Nope, and I have never known anyone who has won. except for the buy a burger and get a free medium drink for free, or freemedium fries.


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 10, 2011)

Years ago, in the 70s, my mother won a car from a California hamburger chain called Carls Jr.

And we really needed economic help at the time.

And so now when I talk to God, I call him Carl Jr.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 10, 2011)

I got close as fuck one time.

I got Park Place and only needed Boardwalk for the million.

How hard could it be to just find one property?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 10, 2011)

Paulie said:


> I got close as fuck one time.
> 
> I got Park Place and only needed Boardwalk for the million.
> 
> How hard could it be to just find one property?


Mickey D's prints millions of Park Places but only one Boardwalk. That's how they prevent getting thousands of million dollar winners.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2011)

I used to live in twin cities that together had 4 (count 'em, four) Mc.'s. Rules then were no purchase necessary and one visit per day. So.... for weeks I visited each restaurant (sic), collecting game pieces.
Never won shit and I burned a couple tanks of gas in the process.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 10, 2011)

My oldest works at Target.  If you sign up x number of people for Target Visa you get a reward. Usually it's a $5 or $10 Target gift card.   Of course, the first time she reached the targeted goal she won the Goricale's  A Convenient Bunch of Bullshit.  True story.  Funniest part?  We asked everyone we knew if they wanted it.  No takers.  

Guess that's not really winning anything is it?  Hmmmm . . . .

Hubs won an ipod at a Christmas party once.  And a Samsung camera.  And a coffee grinder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> I won a parfait once.



Didn't you get all 4 railroads, and the prize was the internet?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2011)

I buy one medium strawberry shake at Mickey D's once a month when I attend a monthly sack lunch leadership meeting.  (I figure that one medium shake has enough calories to equal a lunch.  )

So it would take me a looooooong time to get all the pieces for a McDonald's Monopoly game.  Our local Albertson stores also ran a similar monopoly game this past year and we shop there almost exclusively except for an occasional trip to the farmer's market for produce in the summer and Costco every other month or so.  So I amassed a huge number of monopoly pieces.

No winners.  Nothing.  Nada.  Zilch.

Been playing Pogo games for years now too--you get a jackpot spin or some such playing all of them and there are some nice cash prizes.  Never knew anybody who ever won any of them.

Been doing Publisher's Clearing House and used to do Reader's Digest prize thingee for years and years.   Never won anything.  Never knew anybody who did.

So you do wonder after awhile if there are real winners of these things.


----------



## shintao (Feb 11, 2011)

Paulie said:


> I got close as fuck one time.
> 
> I got Park Place and only needed Boardwalk for the million.
> 
> How hard could it be to just find one property?



Really? Not to hard at all. You advertise in the news papers for anyone having the Boardwalk, and split the money with them.


----------



## shintao (Feb 11, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> I buy one medium strawberry shake at Mickey D's once a month when I attend a monthly sack lunch leadership meeting.  (I figure that one medium shake has enough calories to equal a lunch.  )
> 
> So it would take me a looooooong time to get all the pieces for a McDonald's Monopoly game.  Our local Albertson stores also ran a similar monopoly game this past year and we shop there almost exclusively except for an occasional trip to the farmer's market for produce in the summer and Costco every other month or so.  So I amassed a huge number of monopoly pieces.
> 
> ...



I like milkshakes made with real boxed ice cream, and McD's just doesn't do it for me. I do like the hambugers & fries though, but we tend to end up at Burger King or Carl's Jr.s.

I only play the Better Homes drawing for a house, or another game where they will build you a game room of some kind. Never lucky there, although they do post winners.

I just bought Orville Redenbachers micro-pop corn with $8. million in prizes. My first bag I won a free tootsie pop or something. They say 1 in 3 win, and 3 come in a box. So I guess I am supposed to buy a case of pop-boxes and shoot them off in the fire place to see if I really win anything.

I have heard some CAL lotto winners turn around and play all sorts of combinations and sometimes win spending thousands of dollars. My last big win was about $800. on a one dollar slot as I was leaving a casino in Reno back in the 80's. My last trip to Las Vegas was a completely depressing trip of being the loser. I should have went to Hawaii, I know it, I could hear the tropical breezes in the palm trees. Next time...


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegas is different though.  The odds of course still favor the house, sometimes hugely, but at least the odds are better than tens of thousands or millions to one.  I have been a winner at Vegas--more often a loser mind you, but every now and then a winner.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> I won't mention the name of the fast food establishment, but they are sometimes called Mickey D's...  Well, they have this Monopoly game every year and have been doing if for years.  All I have ever won is a free burger, fries, and some other item they sell.  Has anyone ever won anything of substance in this Monopoly game?  Win any cash?  A trip?  Anything?  If so, tell us all about it.  Inquiring minds want to know.



I thought winning a free burger WAS something of substance.


----------

